# mill set-up



## butisitart (21/8/20)

mill master with renegade torque drill - permanent set-up. not much to see here, BUT
bench table - $0 from the footpath furniture emporium.
purpose built in the 1980s to squeeze a grain bucket under the mill after use as a wall cabinet. (cabinet makers had true vision in the 1980s).
tossed out by somebody who clearly had no vision (and bad taste in furniture).
flipped the table upside down, then put a jigsaw cut through the now table top, and a platform to stabilise the mill, voila.
so, maybe keep an eye out for 2nd bookshelves, side-tables etc that you can convert.
beats my early days wobbling hole in bucket lid attempts.


----------



## Hangover68 (21/8/20)

Gotta love hard garbage.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/8/20)

This is my new one. Recycled from a underbench bin drawer I found at work that was destined for the bin. I had been looking for something similar but this was even more perfect than I was envisaging. 

Have put 3-4 grain bills through it now. Works perfectly. 

Will add a better motor in the future and move away from the drill.


----------



## butisitart (21/8/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> This is my new one. Recycled from a underbench bin drawer I found at work that was destined for the bin. I had been looking for something similar but this was even more perfect than I was envisaging.
> 
> Have put 3-4 grain bills through it now. Works perfectly.
> 
> Will add a better motor in the future and move away from the drill. View attachment 118824


i thought mine looked pretty cool. yours is insanity cool plus 
you can leave one at me mum's house if you find any more


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/8/20)

Mine is a bit more mobile, using a similar collector as N&V I use an old Makita cordless which I can regulate with my trigger finger.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (21/8/20)

Pretty handy little bench on wheels


----------



## butisitart (21/8/20)

Fro-Daddy said:


> View attachment 118842
> 
> 
> Pretty handy little bench on wheels


loving these mill shots - didn't realise how designer style they've become. mine's starting to look like a 2nd hand converted piece of footpath leftovers . should have a dedicated thread for mill designs


----------



## clickeral (22/8/20)

Mines pretty function over form lol, ignore the mess only been in this house a month











But it works 0.8mm gap set for my 3V


----------



## butisitart (22/8/20)

pleeeeze don't tell me that's a hopper. the slats on the opera house are smaller than that. 
what do you feed it with?? the riverina?? 
that's impressive haha


----------



## clickeral (22/8/20)

butisitart said:


> pleeeeze don't tell me that's a hopper. the slats on the opera house are smaller than that.
> what do you feed it with?? the riverina??
> that's impressive haha



I put 6.5kg in it today and it still wasn't full


----------



## butisitart (22/8/20)

i imagine 6.5 wouldn't be easily visible from the top. do you use a ladder or tressles to tip it in??
check these guys out. they do food grade.





Conveyor belting | Rudex Australia


As the largest service provider in the south west, Rudex Australia has the expertise and the experience to design, construct, install and maintain conveyor belts for all applications, including specialist applications such as cleated, sidewall, food grade and elevator belts. The company...




rudexaustralia.com.au




(pls take in the aus humour that it is intended, but that is never in my wildest dreams with a millmaster f****g impressive)


----------



## clickeral (23/8/20)

butisitart said:


> i imagine 6.5 wouldn't be easily visible from the top. do you use a ladder or tressles to tip it in??
> check these guys out. they do food grade.
> 
> 
> ...



I got the joke , I think itll take 10kg in the hopper from memory, I am 5' 11 and its not taller then me setup so isnt that big  

I just finished setting up an automated warehouse, and have ripped conveyors out at previous roles  it goes better then the Corona corn mill I also have

Actually brought the mill back in 2014 and built the hopper back then, first time ive had it setup and running in ages


----------



## butisitart (23/8/20)

clickeral said:


> I got the joke , I think itll take 10kg in the hopper from memory, I am 5' 11 and its not taller then me setup so isnt that big
> 
> I just finished setting up an automated warehouse, and have ripped conveyors out at previous roles  it goes better then the Corona corn mill I also have
> 
> Actually brought the mill back in 2014 and built the hopper back then, first time ive had it setup and running in ages


it's the camera angle - can't see the top of the hopper, so it looks like it could just go on for days. and therefore leaves itself wide open to idiot comments like mine LOL. enjoy your ale if you're having a sip


----------

